# fantasy football



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anybody have a fantasy football league or team? if its not too late i would love to join.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Im willing to start one/join one.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

start one up i will join. Im sure you can find many others here to do it also


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I saw one in the must have never taken off, I'm in, lets get it going


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would join another one, but it would need to have normal rules.

Not like the lame *** baseball league.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Im not sure on how to start one, so if anybody knows how and is willing to do it, please do it.

thank You


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I can set one up, yahoo, default settings if noone minds that (they are pretty decent). how many are playing? we probably have to draft by wednesday next week.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

set up, yahoo, id 661030, password football, draft is set up for sept 5th at 3:45, there were no more evening times available on any of the days preseason. make sure to prerank if you are not going to be able to make it, max 10 teams, lets fill it up. maybe Hustad will get in and offer a prize to the winner


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Im In


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Only 7 people.

We can not draft with an odd number of people.

Someone please join soon!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

i got one set up for my brother now so it shoud be even numer of teams as of now


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

well for having to miss the draft for class Im pretty happy with the team.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

NoDak fantasy football champ!! Good season guys!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

way to go sodak :beer:


----------

